# WHAT: No Derbyshireites?



## The Unseen (Dec 9, 2007)

If so say aye

also, where do i look for things happening in Derby? wanna do something with a friend who's coming to see me over chrimbo.

Or do i look towards Notts?


----------



## moose (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm not quite in Derbyshire, but I can almost see you over the hill. 

What do you like doing? Musically, there are good DJ nights at the Glasshouse, live bands at the Flowerpot, and all sorts at the Victoria Inn.

BBC Derbyshire has lots of links to entertainment in the area.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Dec 9, 2007)

Aye.

What sort of stuff are you into, I could proberbly point you in the right direction. Mind you I don't know where the Glasshouse is.

Flowerpot's a decent boozer if you like real ale, but the bands are mainly cover acts. Check out Susumi (near library) for various one-off things, usually advertised in the window. I think Red (up the road in the Ashbourne direction) does a few one-offs too, ranging from house/garage to indie stuff.  Mosh (opposite Red) for heavy metal clubbing, Bluenote for indie, First floor is somewhere inbetween.

If you get bored London is only 100 minutes on the train.

Oh and an utterly shameless plug for my friends at Soundbites http://www.soundbitesderby.org.uk/ They've scaled back the cafe to concentrate on the wholefoods/vegatable stuff, but you can still get a decent cup of tea.


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 9, 2007)

Aye, I'm in Chesterfield but haven't a clue what's going on in Derby.


----------



## The Unseen (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm up for any new interesting idea's

But would love to know of any kinda underground thing, ya know, a music thing. Music, anything from Indie - Punk - Grunge - electronic dark music. Psychadelic, trip hop, whatever. 

Been to Bluenote, its starts off well as a night out but gradually gets dull. There is always like a regular sect that seems to be every single person in there. Intimidation aloof


----------



## Maggot (Dec 9, 2007)

Comstock was from derby.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Dec 9, 2007)

The Unseen said:
			
		

> I'm up for any new interesting idea's
> 
> But would love to know of any kinda underground thing, ya know, a music thing. Music, anything from Indie - Punk - Grunge - electronic dark music. Psychadelic, trip hop, whatever.
> 
> Been to Bluenote, its starts off well as a night out but gradually gets dull. There is always like a regular sect that seems to be every single person in there. Intimidation aloof



I'd suggest First Floor or Mosh are worth a try. Also take a look at what DJ nights Susumi have on (electic). 

www.duckworthsquare.com is the local music board but you have to register.


----------



## starfish2000 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm from Derby, but I spend more time elsewhere, the people are nice and its ok, but town planning is done by David Blunkett and theres too many £100 millionares out at the weekend working in a call centre for £12k and Spending their Credit cards at the bar.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 24, 2007)

You could hop on the bus straight down the A52 to Nottm and then there's loads more to see and do.


----------



## Liza (Dec 25, 2007)

Used to live in Derby, now live in Notts. 

Yeah, the Flowerpot is pretty good, and there were some good hard house nights at an underground club bottom of kedleston road, and one good ish club where a free party soundsystem used to play, Smokescreen - top of the street Waterstones is on. Bluenote is trash but good, there's an OK gay place on Green Lane and a good alternative cinema. Normanton is good for food shopping. But all in all, well, move to Notts, it's much more interesting!! All the best tho.xx


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 29, 2007)

Oswaldtwistle said:
			
		

> Aye.
> 
> What sort of stuff are you into, I could proberbly point you in the right direction. Mind you I don't know where the Glasshouse is.




Hello all, I'm a Derby native. The Glasshouse is right opposite the Cathedral, which you can't miss for love nor money. Most of the other decent places have been mentioned already, though a mention for Saddlers on Sadler Gate if you like it dancey dancey or whatever they call it nowadays. 

On the whole I'd agree with Vintage Paw, hop on a bus/train to Notts for more fun. With Sheffield, Nottingham and Birmingham all close by Derby kind of gets forgotten about.


----------



## ProgBreakz (Jan 11, 2008)

Derby urbanites say aye... or something....  


PB


----------



## Flashman (Aug 10, 2009)

Something...


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Aug 10, 2009)

You bumped an 18 month old thread just to post that?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 10, 2009)

Well it's bumped now.

I can be in Derbyshire in about 45 mins if I get a brisk walk on.


----------



## Corax (Aug 10, 2009)

The Unseen said:


> I'm up for any new interesting idea's



Dogging.


----------

